# my wabbit hunting contribution



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Yxiv3CBMS4M


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

What size spear were you using, and you mite get a bit closer if you were not singing, jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Yxiv3CBMS4M


Yeah!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> What size spear were you using, and you mite get a bit closer if you were not singing, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

seriously though gents i dont go hunting now because i went without permission and some kids filmed me and put it on you tube .... i got into a lot of trouble for it.... here is the link.

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

You are pretty sexy you little rascal you


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice hat,"What's up Doc"
Philly


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

What's opera doc?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> What's opera doc?










.. clever


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Not my idea; I absolutley love that particular cartoon. I was sitting around with my uncle, when it came on once ... here's the full, extremely funny version.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Childhood memories.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

YouTube rabbit hunting vid i quite liked... not shot with a catty though im afraid.
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's a very dead rabbit. (sorry wabbit)


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its a safe bet he's not hunting for the pot


----------

